# 10--22 convertion



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SWITCHED MY 22CAL BARREL TO A 17 MACH 2 ON MY RUGER TODAY. E.R. Shaw 18" Bull. What a sweet shooter, nice tight groups at 50 yds-Also custom stock from ED Brown. Next will get a better trigger[volguartsen] ??--Hey!! Mid Way USA Has Vortex Viper scopes on sale 3o mm 6.5 x 20 x 44 for 279.99 great price for a good scope*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

pic of my project


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

E.R. Shaw makes real good barrels. Built a ar for a cousin using one of his barrels ,it shot real good to.
You might check out Timnery trigger's , I seen where they are making triggers for 10-22's too.
thats areal nice looking gun. what type of laminate is it?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info---Its dyed birch, I think its called Sun rise I'll have to check--just looked is just red--www.eabco.com see they also have the timney triggers


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

It's some beautiful wood for sure.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That's outstanding! I've long thought about doing the same to my 10/22. Might have to consider after seeing yours!


----------

